

Ask HN: How did you overcome depression caused by work/career? - particlephysics

I felt constantly inadequate when I was socializing, in meetings or engaging in few activities.  I also noticed that I sometimes felt uncontrollable anger&#x2F;anxiety and would lash out at people close to me.  This bothered me a lot and I consulted couple of psychiatrists. Both concluded that I suffer from depression and gave me medication. The medication helped me a lot and I felt much better ever since. After 4 months, I discontinued the medication and I started to see those feelings come back.  The effects of the medication are wearing off.  
I will go back to taking antidepressants but I would like to ask the hacker news community if you have recommendations as alternatives to medication for long term impact and to avoid the side-effects of antidepressants.
======
tixocloud
It's important to really find the time to do things outside of work. Do you
have any hobbies? As someone mentioned, walks in the park help out as well.
It's a great way to disconnect. Exercising as well too.

There's a book I read called "The Essential Marcus Aurelius" which helps me to
self-reflect on myself and my relationships with others. It puts into context
how we can choose not to react to others' behaviours (which we cannot
control).

I also do a lot of chanting to help elevate my life condition (something like
meditation) and it really helps me deal with stress. Feel free to reach out if
you'd like to know more.

Also, make a list of the top 3 things that you're thankful for. And try asking
your friends to share their opinion about what you're good at. You'll be
surprised! You're definitely worth more than what you originally thought.

------
robkix
I quit the software industry and all of its stupidity. After trying to change
culture I decided that maybe it was me that didn't fit the ridiculous notion
that software companies are today. We will see how my next endeavor goes but
at least it doesn't have 'burn down charts' and MVPs.

~~~
ariejan
What's your next endeavor? I'm not looking to move away, but I'd have no clue
of what to do besides "computers".

~~~
robkix
The company I joined makes packaging machines. So there is some "software"
development for PLCs and robots but it's nothing like the modern software
industry. Plus feature creep costs the customer millions, so it is a pretty
fixed deliverable.

------
Red_Tarsius
I'd love to give you a definitive answer, but I didn't find it yet.

Long _walks_ in the park or _hiking_ help a lot. We spend most of our life
inside wooden/concrete boxes, get out when you have the chance!

When I was depressed I stayed at home all day long. However – when I had to go
out – as soon as the sun reached my skin, I would instinctively smile. I could
feel my fears slowly melting away.

"Work/career" is yet another box you have to get out of – at least once in a
while. Have you tried to engage in something more primal and physical, like
_martial arts_?

------
ariejan
There's plenty of good advice here.

But IMHO the meds are a short-term relieve to take you out of the negative
spiral you're in. Why on those meds it's much "easier" to talk to a
psychiatrist and work out a long-term solution.

------
__samb
Balance, find things to do outside of work that will leave you feeling good.

Is everyone in your office going to suddenly die if you take a break to clear
your head? Sounds better than letting stress and anxiety build up to an
explosion.

------
breeze1990
Not in the same situation, but aerobic exercise helps. Try something new and
you REALLY like.

------
abiancardi3
Meditation works wonders, there are plenty of resources online (youtube).

